
Show HN: Notes. Simple flexible unix-y note taking - pimterry
https://github.com/pimterry/notes
======
thebspatrol
Very cool.

I always feel an itch for this type of notetaking. I've played with using
gists and whatnot for notetaking and it works somewhat well, but this hits the
mark.

------
23andwalnut
This looks incredible. Very excited to try it out.

